# Pneumatics help?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm confused on how alot of this stuff works. I know how it all works, but I don't know like, the details of each piece used in creating a pneumatic prop. If anyone has a website with diagrams or anything of a pneumatic prop with descriptions of each piece used, could you post it here?

Also another thing that I can't process when I read it is PSI. First of all, what does it stand for. I know it's th amount of pressure used, but what does it stand for? And also what are the different pressures used for? Such as, what type of prop would you need 25psi for? Is that barely any pressure or ALOT of pressure? I'm not sure how it goes.

And lastly, air tanks. The main pneumatic prop I'd like to build first (once I get this all figured out) are pneumatic ankle ticklers! I posted a topic on it and got alot of help, but I'm wondering what I could do about air tanks. I'd need air to power the ankle ticklers for 2 days on 2 weekends, from about 7 pm to 11 pm each of the nights. Would the ankle ticklers use up all the air in an hour or will they last a while?

I'm lost haha. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

well there are 2 ways of going about this - you can use commercial parts which you will probably have to order over the net and cost some extra cash but will give you the satisfaction of using pro rated parts - or you can use hacked parts - and after viewing the ankle tickler thing - if your planning on using pvc for that - you prolly wouldnt mind using some hacked parts - namely a rain bird sprinkler valve or a washing machine solenoid valve for the valves

as far as the PSI - it stands for pounds per square inch - not really that helpfull unless you know what the power of the air can do - this just takes a little of experimenting - but be carefull - this stuff is powerful - ive personally never made the ankle ticklers before so someone else can chime in as to what the best psi is - id say nothing over 30 but its just a guess - thats about what it takes to do a small pop up - maybe a little less - my thrashing bed guy on the other hand - http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6153 (sry - i know its not the finished version - it is complete now and im sry i havent got any updated footage of it for anyone who was actually wanting to see it) takes about 90 - 95 psi to work the way it is intended - then again - it can thrash a torso that weighs about 50 lbs. up and down like its a pillow - so i dont know if that gives you any idea or not

as for air volume - your not going to want to have the ticklers running from 7 - 11 straight - that would deplete even the largest pro haunts air supply like crazy - your gonna want a trigger whether it be manual or hooked to a sensor of sorts thats up to you - but youll only want them running when someone is in the path of them - what kind of air compressor do you have? or if you dont have one, you def need one - i say the bigger the better - i have a 33 gal one and its pretty good - i had 5 air effects i think and it didn't overheat or cycle too often - however - if you dont want to spend that much money for a big one and only forsee yourself ever having just a few props, then you might be able to get away with a smaller one and add reservoir tanks as necesarry - putting a tank inline right behind your ticklers would probably be a good idea so they have a good supply of air

as for set up with just your one prop would be pretty simple - start at your compressor....run a line to your reservoir tank if you get one - if not disregaurd that - then to your solenoid valve - out the other side - then into your ankle ticklers - i think deathlord.net has some info on hacked pneumatic stuff - might want to check that out - not sure if this helped at all or answered any of your questions - let us know if not and well help you - also - if your interested in homemade pneumatic parts and like the pvc route - steve hickmans books from terror syndicate are a wealth of info - they got me started and i learned most of the basics from them - good luck - riley


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Erick, download this pdf file, it will get you well on your way, enjoy and let me know if it helps!!!

http://twisteddementia.com/New Folder/Beginners Guide Pneumatics.pdf


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

nice sight TD - might be a little overwhelming if you havent used pneumatics before - but it is a wealth of good stuff - wish joe wouldnt have revamped his sight  - if you just want to experiment with some low(er) pressures like your ankle tickler - you might be better off going the adhoc route just to see the basics of how this stuff works - just my 2 cents - riley


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

This is all very helpful!
By the way 1031, I commented your video on YouTube. EXCELLENT video!
And TD, I'm going to look through that file now!

Thanks alot both of you, I'm starting to get the pressures now.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey TD, when it says non- plug in on the solenoid slide, what does that mean?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

What is a good place to get fittings and solenoids (Not Ebay) That is reasonable.
Can the quick connect tubing fittings be found at a HomeDepot or other mega chain?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Hey TD, when it says non- plug in on the solenoid slide, what does that mean?


That would mean you have to hard wire it no quick disconnect.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> What is a good place to get fittings and solenoids (Not Ebay) That is reasonable.
> Can the quick connect tubing fittings be found at a HomeDepot or other mega chain?


Ebay is your best bet but try these:

I've ordered from these guys before http://www.controlresourcesinc.com/store/index.asp
here's a couple more:
http://www.pneuaire.com/tubing.html
http://www.poweraire.com


----------

